# M&P w/night sights?



## Apex (Oct 16, 2008)

Could anyone point me to some pictures that show the different sight options for the M&P? My local dealer is having a bit of a problem locating one with night sights installed. As I'm going to order it, I'm thinking if the STD sights are the only thing available I'd just settle for that, but I'd like to see the difference first.

Thanks!


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2008)

All I'm looking for are pics of what the diff sights look like. A camera phone shot'll do. 

I've checked the S&W site, as well as Buds and GunBroker and all they seem to have are the stock side-view shots. 

Thanks!


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2008)

Okay, for example...










Are these the reg Novak sights, or the night sights?

Maybe this is just a dumb question?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Can I ask why it matters what they look like?

-Jeff-


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Standard is three white dots as in the picture. Night sights will be quite similar except the dots will be a different color.

Check out the following

http://www.trijicon.com/olp/French/page.cfm

http://www.truglo.com/content/products/firearm/handgun_sights/handgun_sights.asp


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Can I ask why it matters what they look like?
> 
> -Jeff-


It's the first gun that I will buy, that hasn't been handed down to me. I just wanted to see the difference before I ordered it. FWIW, I ordered it today with STD sights. I figure to use whatever $$ saved to put toward range time.

Thanks TOF!

I'm jazzed!!! I made the down payment today, and filled out most of the papers. 10 days from tomorrow I'll be at the range!


----------



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

You're going to love this gun! Great choice.


----------

